# EMS Lounges at Your Local Hospitals



## 1oldmedic (Jun 7, 2012)

What's in your EMS lounges at your local hospitals?  Do they have hot meals all day?  Snacks? Sandwiches or just chips and snacks?  Are their bottled water sodas and Gatoraide?  Is there anything you'd like to see that isnt provided (within reason).  
We are looking at our EMS lounge and trying to see what's best suited for our area EMTs and Medics.  
Is your EMS lounge in the ER or somewhere else in the hospital?

Thanks so much for your feedback!


----------



## Hunter (Jun 7, 2012)

My favorite one is right next to the ambulance entrance to the ER so on your way out you can grab something. Has gator aid, sobe water, soda, muscle milk, a lot of water bottles but it seems that's always the first thing to run out, granola bars, cookies, yogurt and ice cream; the Ice cream is nice but I try and avoid it when possible. Some small sandwiches, fruits and my favorite is a coffee machine.

Another hospital actually has an xbox but you never really have as chance to use it.


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jun 7, 2012)

the one with free vending machines


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 7, 2012)

we get a small room for charting...it has a small fan on the table and 2 chairs.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Out of our 3 hospitals we have 1 with an EMS room. It has a desk, 3 chairs, a printer, and a small refrigerator that is empty.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)

tssemt2010 said:


> the one with free vending machines



Those are awesome aren't they. Kind of mind blowing, I just want to stand there pushing the buttons like a kid.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2012)

My favorites are the ones with sandwiches and fountain pop.,

Makes my day when we go to that hospital. 

Some let us eat for free in the cafe. But its so far from the ER, we usually don't have time.


----------



## Aidey (Jun 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Those are awesome aren't they. Kind of mind blowing, I just want to stand there pushing the buttons like a kid.



The soda machine at our main station has been malfunctioning recently. A couple weeks ago someone tried to get a coke out, and instead got 9 root beers. We've been having fun seeing what else we can make it do. 


Two of our hospitals have lounges. One recently stopped stocking it except on holidays because of budget cuts. It was apparently costing them over $15,000 a year to provide cookies, chips, soda, juice, coffee and fruit. The other one has fruit, muffins, yogurt, sandwiches, soda, and chips. That hospital also gives us the employee discount at the cafeteria.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)

Ours range from just a room to some with bottles of water all the way up to x box and free vending machines and hot food. One of our hospitals even has a power washer for our rigs though I've never used it.

As for what I'd like to see? Maybe some healthier food options. It seems a little ironic that after dropping off a diabetic with heart problems I'm being offered a fried chicken sandwitch and a coke  I'm actually fine with just bottle of water honestly.

I would like to see a bulletin board that EMS folks could use for posting stuff on. For you know just off the top of my head you could maybe put oh this is just the first thing that comes to mind maybe stickers on it 

One of our hospitals also has a program where you can sign up to receive an update on the status of your patient. So if you bring in an interesting case and want to follow up and see if you guessed right ect you can. Very cool program that I wish more hospitals would offer.


----------



## DPM (Jun 7, 2012)

In this age of private EMS, is a well stocked EMS lounge a good way for the hospital to drum up business? Large City, several ER's within 5-6 mins... could the decent lounge encourage EMS to drive the extra minute on non-emergent calls? I think so. Especially if it's lunch time!

Just a thought


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jun 7, 2012)

DPM said:


> In this age of private EMS, is a well stocked EMS lounge a good way for the hospital to drum up business? Large City, several ER's within 5-6 mins... could the decent lounge encourage EMS to drive the extra minute on non-emergent calls? I think so. Especially if it's lunch time!
> 
> Just a thought



You know this occurred to me the first time I saw the practice where I'm at but I have to say I don't really see nearly as much of what you're describing as I thought I would. However I do not work with a private and we do only 911 so not quite the same thing. I do wonder have to wonder how hospitals are still getting away with this in a day and age where doctors can't accept free pens and bars don't even get free coasters anymore.


----------



## DPM (Jun 7, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> You know this occurred to me the first time I saw the practice where I'm at but I have to say I don't really see nearly as much of what you're describing as I thought I would. However I do not work with a private and we do only 911 so not quite the same thing. I do wonder have to wonder how hospitals are still getting away with this in a day and age where doctors can't accept free pens and bars don't even get free coasters anymore.



I'm thinking of an example in San Francisco. There's parts of the city where you're the same distance from 2 emergency rooms, and I know where I'd prefer to go to... And this is 911 ALS stuff, and that = $$ for that hospital


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hospital 1:
Small room off to the side of ER with door.  Table and chairs plus printers.  We usually just do our ems report in it and print.  For EMS week, they had cookies all week and gave each ems provider a little multi-tool keychain with the hospital logo.  If we want juice or crackers, we can go in the patient food area.

Hospital 2: 
Small room off the main ER hallway close to ambulance bay.  A bit bigger, has table and chairs plus a fridge stocked with sodas.  *my favorite

Hospital 3:
No room, just a corner near ambulance bay.  There isn't even usually a chair.  Just a flat surface and printer.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, this must so be a product of private medicine. We have none of that. Two of the three regional hospitals have a write up room with desk, chairs, dispatch phone and a couch (provided by the service). The third has nothing but when their reno is done we're going to have a similar room.

In terms of goodies, it's a win when I raid the ER pantry and find some arrowroot cookies. Then again since the bad old days of offload delay seem to be waning, the time I'm spending at the hospital and not at a station are somewhat less.


----------



## Imacho (Jun 7, 2012)

"Out of our 3 hospitals we have 1 with an EMS room. It has a desk, 3 chairs, a printer, and a small refrigerator that is empty."





Sounds like RCH.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Imacho said:


> "Out of our 3 hospitals we have 1 with an EMS room. It has a desk, 3 chairs, a printer, and a small refrigerator that is empty."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where you did your medic internship at DRMC.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jun 7, 2012)

Our rural area is smack between three cities.  In City A, there are about a dozen hospitals, and many of them offer free food in the cafeteria, a great EMS lounge with a fridge stocked with free drinks, etc.  In City B, there are 2 hospitals, but the second one is new, and the 1st one never experience competition in its life.  In City C, both hospitals have been in place since Moses was a baby, and nobody cares which one you go to because you pick your poison for totally different reasons than poptarts and hot pockets will overcome.

All of the hospitals have a room with a printer and a desk.  That's the bare minimum, really.


----------



## Imacho (Jun 7, 2012)

Imacho said:


> "Out of our 3 hospitals we have 1 with an EMS room. It has a desk, 3 chairs, a printer, and a small refrigerator that is empty."
> 
> 
> 
> ...





firefite said:


> Where you did your medic internship at DRMC.



Cal fire 72 and AMR palm springs. And that description also sounds like DRMC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Cal fire 72 and AMR palm springs. And that description also sounds like DRMC.



DRMC used to have the fridge loaded with food and drinks. But nothing for the past couple of months. I worked 1 shift with you on the ambulance during your internship.


----------



## Anjel (Jun 7, 2012)

DPM said:


> In this age of private EMS, is a well stocked EMS lounge a good way for the hospital to drum up business? Large City, several ER's within 5-6 mins... could the decent lounge encourage EMS to drive the extra minute on non-emergent calls? I think so. Especially if it's lunch time!
> 
> Just a thought



I have the hospitals I prefer. Based on EMS rooms and how staff treats me. 

If a non critical pt says they don't care which hospital they go to. I will most definitely go to one of my favs.


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 7, 2012)

LLUMC is always great. When they have tokens though  free vending machines with everything from red bull,monster to sandwiches burritos and chips.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 7, 2012)

TRSpeed said:


> LLUMC is always great. When they have tokens though  free vending machines with everything from red bull,monster to sandwiches burritos and chips.



The last couple of times I've gone there the machines have been empty. LLUMC is in a little bit of a tight spot right now..


----------



## TRSpeed (Jun 7, 2012)

Hmm I work Riverside so don't go there often. But j did last week and they had Bo tokens but food in vending machines. I guess it didn't help my partner has 16tokens  at home lol


----------



## Imacho (Jun 8, 2012)

firefite said:


> DRMC used to have the fridge loaded with food and drinks. But nothing for the past couple of months. I worked 1 shift with you on the ambulance during your internship.



Right on. I remember now. Good times.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2012)

If the Boston hospitals have EMS lounges, I've never been in them. Many have EMS workrooms but they're full a lot of the time and I really don't mind finishing my report in the truck, where I can listen to my music and eat my food. It's quiet there too and I don't do a lot of socializing with other agencies since I know about zero other EMTs outside of my company.

The hospital in Colorado where I've done some clinical time had a pretty nice little lounge/place to do charting. Not a lot of space, but a fridge full of water, soda, sandwiches, and those cheese snacky things. Also had a boxes and boxes of saltines, which is the best part haha.


----------



## Imacho (Jun 8, 2012)

Most of the lounges here are simple. A snack basket and a fridge with drinks. One of the lounges in south county has a keurig machine. But the one holiest outside of north county lines has a nice lounge with a TV, couch, keurig, fridge, and single serve cereal boxes.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 8, 2012)

Just remembered one of the hospitals here has a local culinary school that rums their cafeteria, we get free lunch anytime we drop off a patient. Food is always good with healthy options.

Took this yesterday


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jun 8, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If the Boston hospitals have EMS lounges, I've never been in them. Many have EMS workrooms but they're full a lot of the time and I really don't mind finishing my report in the truck, where I can listen to my music and eat my food. It's quiet there too and I don't do a lot of socializing with other agencies since I know about zero other EMTs outside of my company.
> 
> The hospital in Colorado where I've done some clinical time had a pretty nice little lounge/place to do charting. Not a lot of space, but a fridge full of water, soda, sandwiches, and those cheese snacky things. Also had a boxes and boxes of saltines, which is the best part haha.



I only know of one in Boston that has an actual lounge with food and some drinks, and that’s St. Elizabeth’s.  It’s pretty cool, they also have computers and a TV you can use.


----------



## Imacho (Jun 8, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Just remembered one of the hospitals here has a local culinary school that rums their cafeteria, we get free lunch anytime we drop off a patient. Food is always good with healthy options.
> 
> Took this yesterday



Dang! I'd  be gettin me some chicken cordon bleu every shift.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2012)

MassEMT-B said:


> I only know of one in Boston that has an actual lounge with food and some drinks, and that’s St. Elizabeth’s.  It’s pretty cool, they also have computers and a TV you can use.



Hmmm must investigate further. I've never transported to the St. E's ER, usually it's inpatient psych or dialysis since most people want to go to the big hospital ER so they can wait extra long for a minor complaint!


----------



## tssemt2010 (Jun 8, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> Those are awesome aren't they. Kind of mind blowing, I just want to stand there pushing the buttons like a kid.



glad you know what hospital im talking about lol, its sad that i go to that hospital 5+ times a day and even if im not hungry i am compelled to get something from the vending machines every single time im there


----------



## medicdan (Jun 8, 2012)

Tigger said:


> If the Boston hospitals have EMS lounges, I've never been in them. Many have EMS workrooms but they're full a lot of the time and I really don't mind finishing my report in the truck, where I can listen to my music and eat my food. It's quiet there too and I don't do a lot of socializing with other agencies since I know about zero other EMTs outside of my company.
> 
> The hospital in Colorado where I've done some clinical time had a pretty nice little lounge/place to do charting. Not a lot of space, but a fridge full of water, soda, sandwiches, and those cheese snacky things. Also had a boxes and boxes of saltines, which is the best part haha.



Some day I will take you on a tour... It's quite nice, the least wealthy hospital in the area has the best food.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 8, 2012)

Imacho said:


> Dang! I'd  be gettin me some chicken cordon bleu every shift.



Lol we can only eat there when we drop off and since I with private I don't always get to go there. =(


----------



## Tigger (Jun 8, 2012)

emt.dan said:


> Some day I will take you on a tour... It's quite nice, the least wealthy hospital in the area has the best food.



Please don't make me spend anymore time in the Shattuck or the Carney anymore than I have too!:rofl: Actually wait, I'll do anything for good food.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 9, 2012)

In Indianapolis where I used to work; it ran the range from nothing to a dedicated room, with copier and chairs, tables, fridge with drinks and usually cookies and donuts.

  Now here,  the local hospital during the day we can go to the cafeteria and sign a logbook and eat whatever they have on menu for free.

  Also when we transport we can stop at any fast food/resturaunt on way back:  benefit when we are 45-90 minutes away from base.   But drawback we usually only do 1-2 runs a month each  (f we are that lucky)


----------

